# Internet Running Really Really Slow All Of A Sudden



## Profess0rFury (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Anyway, right to it. For some reason, my internet is running stupidly slow recently. I usually enjoy a very fast connection, but the past week or so it takes a good while to load pages, and really long to load videos.

I've done a quick scan with Malwarebytes with nothing showing.
And as far as I know, I cant spot any of the usual signs .. e.g bogus virus removal software.

I know you do the combofix stuff on here, so direction in using that and just general help to get my bloody internet fixed would be amazing!


Thank you guys in advance!


-Connor


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Slow internet doesn't always mean there is something wrong with your pc.
If you have internet at all your tcp/ip stack [combofix] doesn't need fixing.

How about posting the results of a tracert yahoo.com for review?


----------



## Profess0rFury (Apr 28, 2010)

Wand3r3r said:


> Slow internet doesn't always mean there is something wrong with your pc.
> If you have internet at all your tcp/ip stack [combofix] doesn't need fixing.
> 
> How about posting the results of a tracert yahoo.com for review?


1 75.125.232.57 (75.125.232.57) 0.597 ms 0.468 ms 0.583 ms
2 te1-4.dsr02.hstntx1.networklayer.com (207.218.245.5) 0.556 ms 0.472 ms 0.362 ms
3 e4-4.ibr02.hstntx1.networklayer.com (207.218.245.37) 0.380 ms 0.537 ms 0.319 ms
4 e3-4.ibr04.dllstx3.networklayer.com (70.87.253.53) 5.466 ms 5.343 ms 5.363 ms
5 te7-2.dsr01.dllstx3.networklayer.com (70.87.253.10) 5.823 ms te2-3.dsr01.dllstx3.networklayer.com (70.87.255.34) 5.633 ms te9-2.dsr02.dllstx3.networklayer.com (70.87.253.30) 6.092 ms
6 e5-1.ibr03.dllstx3.networklayer.com (70.87.253.5) 5.795 ms e8-4.ibr03.dllstx3.networklayer.com (70.87.253.89) 5.878 ms e5-1.ibr03.dllstx3.networklayer.com (70.87.253.5) 5.864 ms
7 e1-2.ibr01.asbnva1.networklayer.com (70.87.253.190) 38.069 ms 37.840 ms 38.794 ms
8 eqix-ix-1.ntli.net (206.223.115.174) 119.610 ms 119.629 ms 119.580 ms
9 popl-bb-1b-as0-0.network.virginmedia.net (62.253.184.5) 119.655 ms 121.065 ms 120.368 ms
10 popl-bb-1b-ae5-0.network.virginmedia.net (213.105.159.5) 137.606 ms 135.810 ms 136.348 ms
11 manc-bb-1a-as3-0.network.virginmedia.net (62.252.192.157) 170.588 ms 158.049 ms 136.815 ms
12 renf-core-1a-as0-0.network.virginmedia.net (213.105.175.222) 142.352 ms 140.975 ms 142.800 ms
13 renf-cam-1a-pc200.network.virginmedia.net (195.182.176.162) 143.069 ms 140.965 ms renf-cam-1a-pc201.network.virginmedia.net (195.182.176.166) 141.090 ms
14 ruth-cmts-04-ge01.network.virginmedia.net (80.4.65.94) 143.329 ms 144.298 ms 144.085 ms
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *
19 * * *
20 * * *
21 * * *
22 * * *
23 * * *
24 * * *
25 * * *
26 * * *
27 * * *
28 * * *
29 * * *
30 * * *
can you help at all?dunno how reliable yahoo would be. Can you see anything wrong there?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your ms [millisecond] times are excellent until you jump off the networklayer.com at hop #8

Each hop afterward is over 100ms. There is nothing wrong with your pc locally or your getting to your ISP. It's after you leave the networklayer.com that your stats go up.

Call your isp, share the tracert report and complain. Perhaps there is something they can do at their end. There is NOTHING you can change on your end that will make any difference.

Good thing you didn't start trying to fix something on your pc when there was nothing to fix.


----------

